# 08/09 Lakers Season Predictions Thread!!!



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

It was fun to reflect on our genius or stupidity last year so lets start those predictions! Basel deemed the other thread old (You gonna stand for that Danny???)

Bynum leads the league in FG% and dunks!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

1) Kobe Bryant will average 27, 6 and 6.

2) Kobe Bryant, Andrew Bynum and Pau Gasol will all make the All-Star team.

3) The Lakers will win at least 60 games.

4) The Lakers will be in the NBA Finals once more, and this time, they will win.

5) Jordan Farmar will be starting by the All-Star break.

6) Luke Walton will have a productive season.

7) The Lakers will go on a winning streak of at least 15 games.

I'll post more later.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I'll do an ultra-bold regular season prediction only. Here it goes:

- Lakers win 60 or more.

- Kobe wins back to back MVP, in spite of a LeBron James, Chris Paul and whoever's not named Kobe frenzy by ESPN& co. He also plays at a DPOY level for the majority of the season, but the award just evades him in the end.

- Kobe's surgery goes awfully wrong, because the doctor that performs the procedure is drunk as hell and accidentally amputates Kobe's hand, thus making it possible for the first biomechanic hand (a complete replica of the human hand with 100% mobility... and the really cool part - a remote) to be installed. As a result of having a machine-like hand, which can be manipulated in numerous ways (yes, yes, since we're all a bunch of dirty men, I can add that Vanessa will also be a very happy wife!), Kobe shoots around 50% from the field.

- Either Gasol or Bynum lead the league in FG%.

- Odom at the 3 fails miserably and is traded before the deadline for a capable SF (for Artest most likely, who prior to the trade goes loco in Houston and almost kills Yao in a sushi bar because of his comments in the media - the consequences are quite severe for Yao though, who stands at 6 feet 5 inches after Artest cuts off a larger portion of his legs with chopsticks; luckily Kobe's surgeon makes him whole again and Yao goes on to be one of the best guards in the league; although he has a disproportionate head similar to Jason Kidd's kid).

- Sasha has one of the highest 3PT% in the league, a huge Lakers fans campaign persuades Sasha to legally change his name to The Machine, which also gets put on the back of his jersey.

- Farmar takes over Fisher's starting job before the ASG.

So yeah, take away the highly improbable sci-fi scenarios and my imagination driven by boredom, and you get my "modest" predictions.

EDIT: eh, screw it, Basel has his post all aligned and pretty and ****, and now I have to edit mine!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The lakers will win 56 Games
Luke will have a better year than last, meanwhile Sasha will slip into Luke's old roll and sucking at everything he does.
Farmar will be better.
Fisher will be worse.
The Lakers will STAY healthy this year.
Ariza will start at least 20 games. 
Odom will continue to shows flashes of greatness, and go back to being the richest bumb on the planet. 
The Lakers will have the best road record in the NBA!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Plastic Man said:


> - Sasha has one of the highest 3PT% in the league, a huge Lakers fans campaign persuades Sasha to legally change his name to The Machine, which also gets put on the back of his jersey.


:lol::lol::lol: Ocho Cinco doesnt have nothin on The Machine


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Kobe's scoring average takes a dip down to 26 ppg (a good thing), but he averages 7 assists.

Andrew will average 15.5, 11, and 2.5 blocks/game. He's an all-star snub, but makes the All-NBA third team. He also leads the League in FG% and is second in dunks, forth in blocks.

Pau forgets he's from Europe and starts looking for contact instead of shying away from it and shoots 11 FT per game, making 84% of them. 

Jordan Farmar continues improving, logging 28 min/game and scoring 11.5 ppg. 

Sasha shoots 45% from downtown, best in the conference and second only to Jason Kapono.

Trevor Ariza has a breakout season. With a much improved jumper, he shoots 37% from 3 (very good for him), ups his scoring to 8-9 ppg, and continues to play outstanding defense. 

Chris Mihm doesn't look anything like his old self, but he's a big body w/ decent touch, and serves as a decent back-up.

Luke and Vlad continue to steal money from Dr. Buss.

Lamar finishes the season with the Lakers. He has a decent year, and gets offered a big contract w/ another team. With the emergance of Bynum and even Ariza, the Lakers let him go.

Edit: We FINALLY come to play in Portland and snap our losing streak. I'm sick of that ****. They're like freakin kryptonite up there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

More predictions:

1) Sasha will hit at least 3 game-winning shots.

2) Andrew Bynum will have two 20-20 games.

3) Lamar Odom will have three triple-doubles, and Kobe will have three triple-doubles.

4) Chris Mihm will be healthy, and will be a serviceable backup. 

5) Phil Jackson will get ejected in ONE game.

6) Andrew Bynum will outplay Greg Oden in every single matchup that they face off.

7) Trevor Ariza will have 5 instances in which he absolutely embarrasses somebody with a dunk.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

1) Sasha leads the league in 3 pt %

2) Mihm plays at least 75 games

3) Bynum will average 2.5 blocks AND assists per game

4) Ariza will have more dunks than Odom

5) Pau will have a career year on defense and avg 2 blocks per game

6) Lakers will get swept by one Eastern conference cellar dweller


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^Possibly to the Charlotte Hornets, right? For some reason we lose more against them than we win...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

That would be amazing if we were swept by the Charlotte Hornets!!!!...seeing as they dont exist anymore :biggrin:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

It just seems like every year we get swept by a crappy team.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i predict, and bear with the boldness of my prediction, that they make the playoffs


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakers win the title.

Trevor Ariza becomes the first person to posterize Greg Oden.

We win a least one game in Portland.

Bynum and Kobe make the allstar game.

Chris Mihm returns to his form before the injury and becomes the best backup center in the league.

Sasha avgs at least 46% from 3.

We trade Odom at the deadline for Gerald Wallace.

Edit: Oh yeah! and Sun Yue dunks on at least 4 people this year.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll keep it simple: Bynum will win the "Comeback Player of the Year" award.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So how'd you guys do?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> The Lakers will have the best road record in the NBA!




Bank!

:champagne::champagne::champagne:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's see how I did...



Basel said:


> 1) Kobe Bryant will average 27, 6 and 6. - *He's at 27, 5 and 5.*
> 
> 2) Kobe Bryant, Andrew Bynum and Pau Gasol will all make the All-Star team. - *Kobe & Gasol made the team.*
> 
> ...





Basel said:


> More predictions:
> 
> 1) Sasha will hit at least 3 game-winning shots. - *Yeah, that didn't happen.*
> 
> ...


----------

